# Concrete Pads for Wood Deck Stair Stringers



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

I am building a deck with stairs on three sides, two treads, three risers. Stringers are pressure treated, I usually pour a pad about a foot deep and a foot wide and set in anchor bolts and bolt down pressure treated sills for the stringers to sit on. Always seems like a lot of concrete and re-bar and forming and all that for stringers that aren't supporting a huge amount of weight.
Does anyone know of a simpler way to do this? I have about 45 line feet of stairs on this one, and access sucks for pumper and truck.
Ever tried just forming a square box for each stringer end to sit on? Or would they all settle at different depths and such.
Probably just looking for a short cut that will lead to trouble.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

If you do a proper base prep there's nothing wrong with using patio stones.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

DecksEtc said:


> If you do a proper base prep there's nothing wrong with using patio stones.


 
SECOND THAT:thumbup:


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Adjust the way you frame the steps-

Cut-in to the bottom riser for a 2x6 vertically- and a 2x4 at the bottom horizontally if you think you need it... 
The idea is to make this a "unit" that is tied together, so you don't get the up-n-down that you might otherwise get with lots of small stringers.

Then, pavers, patio block, slate... whatever you fancy. Oh, and maybe list that as a separate option (xx for this XXX for this, etc.).

HTH,
~Matt


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

DecksEtc said:


> If you do a proper base prep there's nothing wrong with using patio stones.


 What would be the best base prep method? Level out an area and compact some good sand?
Avoiding my usual concrete pad on this one will be a huge blessing.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Bodger said:


> What would be the best base prep method? Level out an area and compact some good sand?
> Avoiding my usual concrete pad on this one will be a huge blessing.


I'll dig down 6-8 inches, fill with limestone screenings then level the patio stones. The screenings make it so much easier to level the patio stones.

Also, unless the steps are leading to a walkway, I set the patio stones so that they're hidden by the steps/skirting after I'm done.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

DecksEtc said:


> I'll dig down 6-8 inches, fill with limestone screenings then level the patio stones. The screenings make it so much easier to level the patio stones.
> 
> Also, unless the steps are leading to a walkway, I set the patio stones so that they're hidden by the steps/skirting after I'm done.


 Thanks! Limestone screenings and patio stones it shall be. I have good undisturbed soil where the stringers will end so I'm not too worried about settling.
Thanks again to all for the good advice.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Bodger said:


> Thanks! Limestone screenings and patio stones it shall be. I have good undisturbed soil where the stringers will end so I'm not too worried about settling.
> Thanks again to all for the good advice.


No problem.

Glad I could help.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

cement pomp Truck :laughing::laughing: what you pouring a house foundation haha, jks jks, i use my http://www.fiskars.com/webapp/wcs/s...langId=10852&catalogId=12901&categoryId=12735

the best fastest digger i have $65 homedepot. and pre mix cement if not patio slab $2 8"x8" homedepot


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

rotarex said:


> cement pomp Truck :laughing::laughing: what you pouring a house foundation haha, jks jks, i use my http://www.fiskars.com/webapp/wcs/s...langId=10852&catalogId=12901&categoryId=12735
> 
> the best fastest digger i have $65 homedepot. and pre mix cement if not patio slab $2 8"x8" homedepot


 Naw, just enough concrete and bad site access to make it almost impossible to hump in bags of 'crete, or get a load of 50/50 dropped off and do the Portland mix thing in my own mixer.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

rotarex said:


> cement pomp Truck :laughing::laughing: what you pouring a house foundation haha, jks jks, i use my http://www.fiskars.com/webapp/wcs/s...langId=10852&catalogId=12901&categoryId=12735
> 
> the best fastest digger i have $65 homedepot. and pre mix cement if not patio slab $2 8"x8" homedepot


Dude, those things are knuckle busters. You need to get yourself a Bobcat :biggrin:


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

DecksEtc said:


> Dude, those things are knuckle busters. You need to get yourself a Bobcat :biggrin:


my bobcat has only seen 3 decks, the damage is sooo not worth it, its mostly used in interlocking


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

rotarex said:


> my bobcat has only seen 3 decks, the damage is sooo not worth it, its mostly used in interlocking


 ....I wish I had a Bobcat. For fun if nothing else.


----------

